# Introduction



## josepedro (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello!

I was going around for some reference on the HP 50 Heyford, and found this marvellous site!!!

Proud to be a member, and and starving for learning a lot with you!

Regards from the azorean islands!!!

José Pires


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2007)

Hallo !
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2007)

It's about time you got here!!! Everyone has been waiting!!!  

Where in the world are the azorean islands?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome.

You dont know where the Azores are?


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Where in the world are the azorean islands?



You don't know? I thought everyone knew where they were or had even visited them?

WOW!!


----------



## josepedro (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello!!!

I´m in the island were the RAF and then the USAF built the biggest "fuel pump" in the middle of the atlantic, and then managed to close the "Azorean gap", hunting down Doenitz wolfpacks...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2007)

Been to the Azores several times and enjoyed every minute I was there...
Welcome...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site mate


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2007)

Have to see allsorts of aircraft there its still a big fuel pump as airports go


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome from down under!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2007)

Freakin unbelievable fishing there as well...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You dont know where the Azores are?



Well gee, No, I don't know where they are......THAT'S WHY I ASKED!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2007)

We stopped at Lajes Field quite a few times in my day as well. It was usually a gas and go, so I didn;t get to see much of it.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2007)

The Azores are mid way point on crossing the Atlantic on the Southern route if your transiting the Atlantic with an aircraft with short legs you'll stop there or Iceland . You'd see alot of aircraft of all kinds ferrying through. Out of curiosity does any one know if Lajes is located by a city


----------



## joebong (Feb 12, 2007)

If its learning you want, you found it. Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

The Azores is also an alternate landing spot for the Space Shuttle in time sof emergancy.

We had some of our Blackhawks flown out there on a C-5 to do some training out there. Was really nice.


----------

